# Peeranormal Podcast



## RamistThomist (Jan 24, 2019)

I've used some of this material in evangelism with those who are in the New Age. The good thing about this is that the authors acknowledge that the supernatural is real, yea even today. Yet they don't get on the whole "Ancient Aliens" ship (sorry) because they evaluate these claims in light of peer-reviewed scholarship (Harvard, Princeton, etc).

http://www.peeranormal.com/blog/

This podcast teaches you to think in terms of "evidence" and "text." For example, the one about Bible Codes goes a step deeper than, "Those people are dumb." It links to scholarly journals

Witztum, Doron, Eliyahu Rips, and Yoav Rosenberg, “Equidistant letter sequences in the Book of Genesis,” _Statistical Science_ 9.3 (1994): 429-438

McKay, Brendan, Dror Bar-Natan, Maya Bar-Hillel, and Gil Kalai, “Solving the Bible Code puzzle,” _Statistical Science_ (1999): 150-173.

Richard A. Taylor, “The Bible Code: ‘Teaching them [wrong] things’,” _Journal of the Evangelical Theological Society_ 43, no. 4 (2000): 619-636

Paul J. Tanner. “Decoding the Bible Code,” _Bibliotheca Sacra_ 157 (2000): 141-159.

Link to Naked Bible Podcast Episode 104: How we got the Old Testament

And so on.


----------

